# Smaller Loaves



## abecedarian (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm making several different kinds of breads for our VBS next week[ the theme is 'Going to Rome', and the kids will be going to the market with their 'families'. They'll be 'purchasing' bread and other foods with their daily allotment of 'denari'. Because of logistics and not wanting to save several sharp knives all over the church, I thought I'd better make the bread in smaller, more managable sizes. For looks, I might make a couple of bigger loaves, that the kitchen crew can cut up for the workers..
I'm using recipes from Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day, and so far have made the dough for European Peasant Bread, Olive Oil Bread, and the Basic Boule(actually a variant of the recipe in the book). I thought I'd make smaller loaves or buns mostly, and the Lavash recipe-which can be made with either the BB or Olive Oil dough...
My question is, do I need to bake these smaller loaves or flatbreads for a shorter time? If so, how much shorter would I be looking at? I'd hate to ruin a batch or two before I figured it out..


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 9, 2009)

abecedarian said:


> I'm making several different kinds of breads for our VBS next week[ the theme is 'Going to Rome', and the kids will be going to the market with their 'families'. They'll be 'purchasing' bread and other foods with their daily allotment of 'denari'. Because of logistics and not wanting to save several sharp knives all over the church, I thought I'd better make the bread in smaller, more managable sizes. For looks, I might make a couple of bigger loaves, that the kitchen crew can cut up for the workers..
> I'm using recipes from Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day, and so far have made the dough for European Peasant Bread, Olive Oil Bread, and the Basic Boule(actually a variant of the recipe in the book). I thought I'd make smaller loaves or buns mostly, and the Lavash recipe-which can be made with either the BB or Olive Oil dough...
> My question is, do I need to bake these smaller loaves or flatbreads for a shorter time? If so, how much shorter would I be looking at? I'd hate to ruin a batch or two before I figured it out..



How many loaves do you need to bring?
I have that same book,the recipes in it I'm sure you've notices are very easy & flexible to work with.
Cooking times I would think would have to be cut in at least half.
The Boule recipe for the normal size loaves 1 pound -oven temp@450 cooking time 30 minutes, or until the crust is browned and firm to the touch...
Halve that it's still cooked @450 for 15 minutes..Some might say get a thermometer,get an internal read,remember that temp,and cooking time.

Try making a few sample batches,takes notes,and then decide what will work best for you.

Good luck.
Munky.


----------



## abecedarian (Jun 9, 2009)

^^How many do I need to bring? Good question! This VBS format is radically different from what any of us are used to, and I have no idea how much bread is needed on any given day..My plan is to make at least 20 loaves for Monday, and see what is needed after that. If the 'market vendor' runs out of bread, that would be pretty realistic, don't you think? On the plus side, there will be other baked goodies there too..some cookies, some Cheddar Fish Crackers(underground Church, see) I have tried to ask how much I need to have, but the directors have no idea. In fact, I'll be baking pretty much non-stop(when I'm not doing all the other momstuff I have to do, that is) starting tomorrow..I just got my baking peel this afternoon. I'm limited by how many icecream buckets I can store at any given time...so I may have to use some regular bread recipes too.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a shame that the directors can't give you an estimate.
Are you really sure you want to make 2 types of breads?
I understand you have your mom things to do.And not having much to work with it's going to be hard on you to plan ahead just for the basic supplies.

 Have you had a look at the recipe for Pain d' Epi page 41.. 
You can still use the Bouli,Master Recipe,And still make twice as many,in half the time.Then to go through the hassle of making individual loaves,guessing about the cooking time.They can be broken off into individual loaves when they are done..Or after it's shaped and cut,remove them place individually on the stone and bake..It would definitely fit into large containers,or bagged up stored into bread bags.They freeze well to.

Munky.


----------



## abecedarian (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw that one and wondered about it. I'll definately try it! Another thought I had is to see if the shop vendor can have an assistant to cut larger loaves of bread. That way just one person has a knife and there's some sort of control over portions. One of the directors will be at my house today making Roman Soldier costumes with one of my daughters. I'll see what she thinks. I may even offer to do that myself if they can find another adult to be in the nursery. Before I put them in the oven, I plan to etch the fish symbol on some of the breads..well, I'll try it anyway!


----------

